# ACS timelines



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello, After 4 months of ACS submission. i got mesaage for more documents, now my status is Awating Documents. 

I wanted to know after sending additional papers asked by ACS, will it agian take 3-4 months or they'll give a judgment soon.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

ozmigration said:


> Hello, After 4 months of ACS submission. i got mesaage for more documents, now my status is Awating Documents.
> 
> I wanted to know after sending additional papers asked by ACS, will it agian take 3-4 months or they'll give a judgment soon.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I guess it should not take more time once they receive your additional documents.

Could you please share what additional documents they have asked.. whether it was not included in the check list. It will help us people like me who are yet to send their docs for reassessment to ACS.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

ssrini said:


> I guess it should not take more time once they receive your additional documents.
> 
> Could you please share what additional documents they have asked.. whether it was not included in the check list. It will help us people like me who are yet to send their docs for reassessment to ACS.


I received my assessment in almost 1.5 months, and I had to pay by bank draft because my credit card was declined due to some error on my bank's end, this issue delayed the process by almot 15 days.

So, I think you'd get your letter within a month.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

once you have someone looking at your file then there is no delay, submit the documents asap.


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Sure Srini,

I had sent appointment letters, relieving letters and experience letters from company. but somehow they want fresh letters from company mentioned extact time frame i worked for my duties and if it was full time or part time.

So if you sending papers, make sure experiecne letters are well written specifying everything.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*ACS Timeline*

Hi,

Talking about ACS timeline. My wife's application received by ACS on 19 July 2010.
But the status of her application is still In Process. Her application is handled by Inge Kusumawati.
Has anyone here had this officer handling their application?
I don't understand whi is it taking so long?

Can anyone please advise?
Thanks.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

*My application is with Inge Kusumawati*

Hi Mike,

My application is with Inge Kusumawati. I submitted my application on 24 Nov 2010. Documents were received by ACS on 6 Dec 2010 and since that the status is "In process". 

Your case has taken 6 months, i hope it does'nt happen with me. Because if it is six months then the immigration rules might change. And i may or may not qualify at that time. ACS is slow


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Mike, I think you should write to ACS. 6 months is much longer then the expected period. have they asked for some additional documents ,if no then i guess writing a mail to acs would be good option.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*ACS Timeline*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the info.
Adeelijaz please keep me informed if your status changes since we are having the same officer Inge Kusumawati.

I think I will write to ACS.
Should I send them a mail by post or just send an email.

Please advise.

Thanks again.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

just call them, that is the fastest, i know a lot more expensive but always works.. you have paid them and you have a right to ask them what is taking them so long.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

Indeed Mike,

what is your email address, as i dont come to this forum every day... we can stay in touch.


secondly it is about time. you should write / call ACS asap.


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

Here are my timelines

Online application Submitted-14 December 2010
ANZSCO Code-261313
Documents Sent-24 December 2010
Expected date of Delivery to ACS from US- 7 January 2010


Hoping to get positive assessment in Feb.


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry posted details in wrong thread.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello Mike,

Any updates on your process ?


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

adeelijaz49 said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> Any updates on your process ?


Hi.. Mine is also managed by Inge Kusumawati.. Its almost 2 months now and the status is still 'In Process'.. No change..


----------



## OllySyd (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Srini,
Are you done with your assessment? Who is your case officer? I am from US and applied in Feb 2010 and my assessor is Henny Chandra, just wanted to know the timelines I can expect. 





ssrini said:


> Here are my timelines
> 
> Online application Submitted-14 December 2010
> ANZSCO Code-261313
> ...


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

OllySyd said:


> Hey Srini,
> Are you done with your assessment? Who is your case officer? I am from US and applied in Feb 2010 and my assessor is Henny Chandra, just wanted to know the timelines I can expect.


you applied in Feb 2010 ???????


----------



## OllySyd (Mar 21, 2011)

ooops Typo

I applied in Feb 2011.

Thanks adeelijaz



adeelijaz49 said:


> you applied in Feb 2010 ???????


----------

